# Batteries



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

What size battery ( LA or lithium) are you guys using on your ice graphs? I need to power up a 12V rope light in my permy shack and a simple 103C lowrance unit. NOT buying a lowrance ice pack set up. Just need the battery. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Any 7-9 ah SLA should do, the lites won’t draw hardly anything, I’ve got a few old SLA’s, and 2 new lithium’s, which are pricey, but last a long time and weight much less.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I did look at the 9h Led acid , at the mention of a buddy ,they are only 5 pounds and 30 bucks. The lithiums are 70 to 130 plus the price of a charger. It will be in a permy shack 90% of the time so the weight is not really an issue.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just bought a 12VDC 9 amp hour battery on Prime for ~ $20.00. Worked fine today.


----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

I just got the adapter/power converter for the Milwakee M18 Fuel batteries that runs my drill, graph and lights now I get duel use from the batteries.


----------



## ncgreg (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got a new 12volt 8ah sla battery from Lowes for $22, ordered on line and delivery free to local store. This was to replace my old one which worked flawless for many years running a Lorance graph.


----------



## twodad (Jan 23, 2007)

aphess223 said:


> I just got the adapter/power converter for the Milwakee M18 Fuel batteries that runs my drill, graph and lights now I get duel use from the batteries.


Could you expand on this? What is it called and where do you find them? Thanks 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## aphess223 (Aug 1, 2001)

This is the one I purchased,

https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Ba...BT21C&psc=1&tag=vs-outdoors-convert-amazon-20


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I got the Marcum Brute 10 Ah kit.
BPS had them for $79.99 with the Lithium charger.
Using a Helix10 which draws much more than X103c Matt.
I've run 12 amp SLA's in the past, but at 2 lb 11 oz and a 2000 charge warranty it was hard to resist.
Lithium Iron phosphate will be the standard very soon...


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

I just picked up a AGM 12v 9ah for 25 bucks off amazon. I figure it will do for the old cheapo graph and a string of lights. I just couldnt swallow a 70+ fee for a battery and a different charger that I will only use now and then.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

That'll work fine Matthew...
GL with it!


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

I use an automotive jump start unit. Set up 3 cigarette lighter sockets that i got from the junkyard in a weather tight 4" × 4" electrical enclosure and it powers a flasher, camera and 4' led light all night w/ enough juice to jump start truck when done. Whole setup costed about 60 bucks


----------



## outdoorsagain (Apr 21, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> I got the Marcum Brute 10 Ah kit.
> BPS had them for $79.99 with the Lithium charger.
> Using a Helix10 which draws much more than X103c Matt.
> I've run 12 amp SLA's in the past, but at 2 lb 11 oz and a 2000 charge warranty it was hard to resist.
> Lithium Iron phosphate will be the standard very soon...


Have you used the new battery much yet and if so what kind of run time do you get from the Brute battery. Was looking at them myself for a Helix 7 setup I have.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

They have a chart on the website of expected run times - I ran my backlight around 7-8 for around 5 hours & Helix 10 draws about 1.2 amps. 
My battery graphic said 100% the whole time, but when a Lithium goes it drops off fast - I expect I could run it for 8 hours if I wanted.
A Helix 7 only draws about .8 amps & they state 12 hours, these ratings are with full back light, which I almost never run - especially if you're in a shanty, I wasn't.










MarCum® Brute Battery Kit | 12v10ah LiFePO4 Battery & Charger


Direct Replacement for Sealed Lead Acid (SLA) Batteries. Twice the Run-Time and Half the Weight. Longest Warranty Available.




marcumtech.com


----------

